# One more arabian - possible husband purchase



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

My husband and I are going out to look at this boy tonight. He's a 4 year old gelding with 60+ days of training, that was an auction rescue last year. I don't have any good still pics of him, just a couple of videos that might help. I was hoping you all could tell me if you see anything glaringly wrong with him, that should make us change our mind about driving 2 hours to see him in rush hour traffic. The only things I "think" I noticed are that he looks a little cow hocked and may be a little underweight. I've attached a few pictures of him.


Here are the links to the videos: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1433370800249633
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1433368166916563


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd go. Good luck.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I like the horse, I dislike the way she works him. 
I'm no western rider, but what on earth is "shoulder out"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vendetta12 (Aug 1, 2013)

He looks like a really nice gelding, but I'm not too sure of they way she works with him. Spurs on the shoulder? That's not necessary. When cantering down the long side he seemed irritated. I also would have liked to see her do a posting trot on a horse that young and staying off his back.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Which is exactly why it is worth while to drive a long way to see the horse. If he puts up with this, and what looks like a to large saddle, he had a great temperament. A little pushing is what you want to see when evaluating a possible purchase.


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

He does seem like he's got a good temperament. There was one more video, and while I'm really confused by what the rider is doing, Jericho doesn't seem at all fazed when a couple of dogs come out of no where 

one more video: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1433365526916827

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Okay... I love the horse, but that woman *cringes* Like the others have stated, at least he seems to put up with her ignorance rather well. I would deff go check him out, take a ride and see what happens.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Darn, just lost my post. What I said in effect was I like the way he travels (even though he's strung out and unbalanced on occasion) and I like his calmness (even when he's irritated on occasion). I think he's worthy of the car ride to see him. What would be your plans for him, if you got him?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

If my husband was experienced then go look. If not look at something more seasoned.


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> If my husband was experienced then go look. If not look at something more seasoned.


I would say husband is a rusty intermediate rider. We will be working with a trainer at our stable as he and I both need refreshers after not having horses for 10 years.


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

Chevaux said:


> Darn, just lost my post. What I said in effect was I like the way he travels (even though he's strung out and unbalanced on occasion) and I like his calmness (even when he's irritated on occasion). I think he's worthy of the car ride to see him. What would be your plans for him, if you got him?


In the short term, just trail riding. I would very much like to get into an actual discipline if time allows, but I think husband will stick to trail riding :lol:


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd like to see my mare buck her off or rear if she did those things on her back for any extended amount of time... But I do like the look of the horse and the fact that he puts up with her even though he seems to be really green still is a good sign. If you are going to be working with a trainer than I'd say he is worth the drive and if you like him I'd get your trainer out to evaluate him before you make a final decision.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

That horse is a saint. 
If she were riding my gelding he wouldn't be nearly as compliant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I worry about how his backend moves in little mincing steps. But I was only able to see the second video. Shoulder in and out are typically dressage training moves working on "three tracks" to help to supple a horse and encourage backend engagement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

I didn't say before, because I didn't want it in any way to be a factor in anyone's impression of him, but his price is $1000. I feel like it's a really good price if we click.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I see $1k as a decent price - I don't know where you are (or he's located) but a horse working like that in my neck of the woods would likely have an asking price of $1,800 or $2,000 possibly more if the owner is not in need of a quick sale. I suspect papers are not available given his history but that's OK.


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

Well, we got him. Hubby really liked him. He and my 11yr old both rode him. I would like him to put on 100-200lbs before we do too much riding on him. Although, he didn't seem to have any problems at all with hubby's weight. His ground manners were wonderful. I barely touched his cannon and he immediately lifted his foot for me. I also learned more about how he came to the rescue. He was found abandoned in a barn. Animal control was going to transport him to the auction, but the rescue group offered $60 for him, and they got him. I'll get some good pics Friday when we go to sign the contract.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Good - I do hope he works out for you.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Subbing because I'd like to see updates.


----------



## chelstucker (Jun 17, 2014)

Hubby is having his first training session with Jericho this evening. I'd like to post updates, but didn't know if I should post here or start a new thread in another forum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

